

The Netscape Deathmarch Story - iamelgringo
http://www.jwz.org/gruntle/nscpdorm.html?old_title_sucked

======
sutro
Despite having read this many times, I never tire of it. Reminds me of another
classic, "The Graphing Calculator Story."

<http://www.pacifict.com/Story/>

~~~
reitzensteinm
Excellent story - well worth the read.

"We wanted to release a Windows version as part of Windows 98, but sadly,
Microsoft has effective building security."

Now that would be funny if it came up in the anti trust lawsuit:

"You developed this competitor to a popular application and released it for
free. Do you deny that this is anticompetitive?"

"Actually, we didn't develop that application, we didn't fund it, I have no
idea where it came from - it just appeared on the CD we shipped Windows on."

"It just... 'appeared'?"

"Yes"

"May I remind you that you're under oath?"

------
eVizitei
What a toll this kind of thing must take on oneself. I mean, in some ways it's
good, becuase there's nothing that will make you appreciate the absence of
pain like the prolonged presence of it. Still, his wrists were a mess, he was
developing gastro-intestinal disorders, and I'm pretty sure he didn't have any
friends during that time period.

~~~
timr
Sounds like grad school.

------
bayareaguy
More classic jwz:

\- [http://www.jwz.org/hacks/why-cooperation-with-rms-is-
impossi...](http://www.jwz.org/hacks/why-cooperation-with-rms-is-
impossible.mp3)

\- <http://www.jwz.org/doc/lemacs.html>

------
atwork
I don't understand how anybody can be remotely productive under such
circumstances.Amphetamines?

~~~
DaniFong
I hope I'm not in the majority when I say this, but my most productive periods
(in the sense of _producing_ something) have all involved some kind of death
march, almost always self imposed. It's fun, and then painful, and then it
brings up a lot of existential angst. Why am I here, and all of that.

------
jamiepitts
Wow, this glimpse into his life just made my day. I hope that I never lose the
ability to experience this sort of heaven/hell on earth :)

Is there anything more satisfying than making it through something that is
nearly impossible?

------
cdr
Another example of why keeping a personal diary or log is a great thing.

